# Frage zu VoIp-Festnetz von Telekom&co mit Fritzbox 3370: geht das?



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Da mein Vater einen neuen Modemrouter braucht und ich mit meinem aktuellen nicht 100% zufrieden bin (läuft einwandfrei, aber "nur" 100mbit LAN und keine Nat-Port-Optionen einstellbar für Onlinegames), hab ich mir nun eine Fritzbox geholt, meinen Router bekommt mein Vater.

Ich hab die Fritzbox 3370 genommen, da sie 4x Gbit-LAN und auch VDSL bietet, auf das ich bei Gelegenheit mal umsteigen wollte (derzeit DSL16k). Jetzt frage ich mich nur, da bei vielen Tarifen inzwischen ja das Festnetz technisch als VoIP läuft: kann ich dann einfach einen Adapter oder so was an die Fritzbox besorgen und mein derzeitiges analoges Telefon somit dann anschließen, also am LAN oder USB-Port der Fritzbox 3370? Oder brauche ich zwingend ein VoIP-Telefon? Oder geht beides nicht, muss der Router speziell auch für VoIP "zertifiziert" sein oder so was?

So wie es hier scheint: IP-Telefon an FRITZ!Box anmelden und einrichten | FRITZ!Box 3370 | AVM-SKB kann die Fritzbox 3370 ja generell VoIP - ist das dann auch das "Festnetz VoIP" wie es die Telekom inzwischen auch anbietet und wie es auch zB vodafone, 1&1, alice usw. (AFAIK ausschließlich) anbieten? Oder geht da da um "klassisches" VoIP mit zB Skype-Telefonummer oder so was?


Ich möchte da nur sichergehen, ich hab die Box zwar schon früher mal im Hinterkopf behalten als möglichen Router, falls ich mal auf VDSL upgrade, aber dann heute eher spontan gekauft, da ich bei MediaMarkt war und mein Vater immer öfter Probleme mit seinem Router hat. Wenn es problematisch wäre, würd ich die Fritzbox doch wieder zurückbringen.


Ach ja: falls ein VoIP-Telefon nötig wäre: gibt es auch welche, die nicht an LAN ranmüssen, sondern das WLAN der Fritzbox nutzen können?


Danke


----------



## Keksdose12 (28. Dezember 2012)

also ich ab auch die 3370 und die telekom sagt , dass sie auf voip umstellen also hab ich zwei varianten :
-neuer router ca. 170 euro
-voip-telefon ca. 120 euro

mein vater hat angerufen und gesagt dass er das nich will und die haben uns ein angebot gemacht : so ein speedport zum mieten , von dsl 3000 auf 6000 , 120 euro gutschrift ,

das problem is halt , dass die 3370 kein dect anschluss hat

Edit : die fritzbox bringt dann auch nochmal so 130 euro auf ebay


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2012)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> also ich ab auch die 3370 und die telekom sagt , dass sie auf voip umstellen also hab ich zwei varianten :
> -neuer router ca. 170 euro
> -voip-telefon ca. 120 euro


Also das mit dem router sollte billiger gehen. Bin bloß grad zu faul zum suchen und meine (nicht gerade flotte) inet-leitung wird auch gerade noch von jemand aderem zum zocken genutzt. (macht es nicht schneller)
Wie kommen die auf 120€ für ein voip-telefon? Hier gibt es eine kleine auswahl. Ich hab das ganze mal "bis zu 60€" filtern lassen.


> mein vater hat angerufen und gesagt dass er das nich will und die haben uns ein angebot gemacht : so ein speedport zum mieten , von dsl 3000 auf 6000 , 120 euro gutschrift ,


Lasst den quatsch! Mit den momentanen speedports haldelt ihr euch maximal probleme ein, mehr nicht. (sicherheitslücken in der firmware, nicht der beste modem-teil) Behalte lieber die fritzbox.
@Herbboy
Die 3370 war da wirklich keine gute entscheidung. Wenn du sie noch tauschen kannst, dann wechsel auf die 7360. Alternativ suchst du dir ein voip-telefon aus meinem link aus.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

Inwiefern ist die 3370 keine gute Entscheidung? NUR wegen VoIP? Also, FALLS ich mal umstelle, wäre es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich ein VoIP-Telefon dazukaufen müsste. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich das mit der 3370 auch wirklich nutzen kann. Oder läuft das dann eh "im Telefon", egal welchen Router man hat? Laut meinem Link oben kann man ja gewisse Dinge mit VoIP im allgemeinen einstellen, also müsste es doch gehen, oder?

Bei MediaMarkt, zumindest online, gibt es keine 7360. Nur eine 7330 oder 7270 (die hat auch Telefonanschlüsse), die haben aber beide kein VDSL, oder direkt eine 7390, die ist aber viel zu teuer (>200€) - schon die 150€ für die 3370 ist hart an der Grenze...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die 3370 keine gute Entscheidung? NUR wegen VoIP?


Bezog sich nur auf das VoIP. Im startpost klang es so, als wenn du es schon im visier hättest und VDSL wirst du ohne eh kaum bekommen.


> Also, FALLS ich mal umstelle, wäre es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich ein VoIP-Telefon dazukaufen müsste. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich das mit der 3370 auch wirklich nutzen kann.


Wieso nicht?


> Oder läuft das dann eh "im Telefon", egal welchen Router man hat?


Jup, so ist es.


> Laut meinem Link oben kann man ja gewisse Dinge mit VoIP im allgemeinen einstellen, also müsste es doch gehen, oder?


 Ich wüßte jetzt nicht, das die 3370 Dect kann bzw. telefonanschlüsse bereit stellt. Ich denke aber, das die box die VoIP-daten priorisieren kann was wiederum konfiguriert werden müßte. Genaueres kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, da ich sowas derzeit nicht benötige. (und auch keine 3370 habe)


> Bei MediaMarkt, zumindest online, gibt es keine 7360.


Mediamarkt kann nicht alles haben, kommt aber bestimmt noch. So lange guckst du hier


> Nur eine 7330 oder 7270 (die hat auch Telefonanschlüsse), die haben aber beide kein VDSL,


Wie du schon festgestellt hast, sind das reine adsl-boxen. Dafür sind es modemseitig die besten...


> oder direkt eine 7390, die ist aber viel zu teuer (>200€)


 Das ding bitte vergessen. Hoffentlich streicht avm die bald aus ihrem sortiment.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

Also, die 3370 hat halt 4x echtes gbit-LAN, die 7360 "nur" 2x - is aber nicht schlimm. Aber wenn es echt nur die DECT-Sache ist, weiß ich nicht, ob ich den Aufpreis zur 3370 wirklich bereit bin zu zahlen ^^ 

und wie ist das gemeint: "...VoIP. Im startpost klang es so, als wenn du es schon im visier hättest und VDSL wirst du ohne eh kaum bekommen."  => dass ich VoIP nur mit VDSL bekomme, oder dass ich bei VDSL automatisch VoIP nehmen MUSS?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die 3370 hat halt 4x echtes gbit-LAN, die 7360 "nur" 2x - is aber nicht schlimm. Aber wenn es echt nur die DECT-Sache ist, weiß ich nicht, ob ich den Aufpreis zur 3370 wirklich bereit bin zu zahlen ^^


 Ich meinte eher, das wenn die 3370 DECT hätte, du sie mit einem DECT-mobilteil zum VoIP-telefonieren benutzen könntest. Ich wüßte aber nicht, das sie DECT kann und telefonanschlüsse in form von tae- bzw. rj11-dosen stellt sie ja auch nicht bereit.


> und wie ist das gemeint: "...VoIP. Im startpost klang es so, als wenn du es schon im visier hättest und VDSL wirst du ohne eh kaum bekommen."  => dass ich VoIP nur mit VDSL bekomme, oder dass ich bei VDSL automatisch VoIP nehmen MUSS?


 Du wirst mit VDSL automatisch VoIP nehemen müssen. Das ist darin begründet, das VDSL meist von einem outdoor-dslam geschalten wird und die tkom mittlerweile sogar bestandskunden aus ihren alten verträgen drängelt um anschließend neue mit VoIP machen zu können. (schau mal hier rum, gab da einen thread von jemand dessen vater betroffen ist)
Und warum das ganze? Weil VoIP-anschlüsse billiger zu erstellen und zu unterhalten sind. (keine teure ATM-technik sondern billiges gbe-netzwerk)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die Box zurückgeben und eine 7360 bekommen kann. 


Das ist echt zu Kotzen, dass es so wenig Auswahl bei VDSL-Routern gibt und dann noch so teuer...     zu den paar Modellen unter 150€ hab ich keine verlässlichen Infos gefunden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die Box zurückgeben und eine 7360 bekommen kann.


...oder halt VoIP-telefon. Mußt du halt mal schauen.



> Das ist echt zu Kotzen, dass es so wenig Auswahl bei VDSL-Routern gibt und dann noch so teuer...     zu den paar Modellen unter 150€ hab ich keine verlässlichen Infos gefunden.


 "Wenig" und "teuer" sind relativ.  (und das ohne Einstein heraus hängen lassen zu wollen ) Allerdings sind die fritzboxen (3370,7360) bzw. ein draytek vigor aus der 2850-serie das beste, was du an einem VDSL-anschluß haben kannst. (modem-seitig)
Jetzt wäre es nur noch schön, wenn die tkom endlich mal ihre anschlüsse auf 100MBit ratenadaptiv schalten würde! (meinetwegen auch syncron)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

bin jetzt schon auf dem weg zum mediamarkt, ich denke halt: der Aufpreis zum 7360 ist kleiner als ein VoIP-telefon Kosten wird, und 2x gBit LAN für pc und für irgendeine noch anstehendes Gerätschaft reicht, lcd und Blu-ray reichen 100er aus.


und teuer: mein tplink inkl Modem und n-wlan kann alles, was normalUser brauchen, außer DECT und gBit und kostete nur 40eur. wäre ich kein gamer, wird ich den noch weiternutzen (natport kann nicht geändert werden)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und teuer: mein tplink inkl Modem und n-wlan kann alles, was normalUser brauchen, außer DECT und gBit und kostete nur 40eur. wäre ich kein gamer, wird ich den noch weiternutzen (natport kann nicht geändert werden)


 Du mußt auch sehen, was du bekommst. (nicht nur das menü des web-interface sehen, wobei noch nichtmal jede funktion auch eine haben muß) An die grenze deines tp-link bist du, allem anschein nach, bereits gekommen und tp-link hat auch nicht ganz umsonst noch teureres.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

So, Rücknahme war kein Problem, halt Gutschein und kein bares, aber egal: hatte auch vorher eh Gutscheine verwendet, daher axuh überhaupt mediamarkt. 

die 7360 gab es dort sogar, aber 198 Euro! hab dann nach nem Preis gefragt, da der online deutlich günstiger sei. Der Verkäufer meinte, maximal Treff bei 180 EUR, aber er fragt nochmal beim Chef. nach 3min kam er dann zurück 165 EUR, sogar nen tick unter amazonPreis 

danke für die Beratung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gerade erstaunt. MediaMarkt mausert sich langsam und sie scheinen ernst damit zu machen, die günstigsten preise haben zu wollen. (meine sandisk-ssd stammt von unserem und war günstiger wie im netz)
Positiver nebeneffekt, man wird nicht mehr so mit deren werbung bombardiert.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab schon oft erlebt, dass bei denen einige Sachen sowieso nicht teurer waren als woanders bzw. zumindest nicht relevant (bevor ich bei sales24super.de 5-10% spare oder bei einem seriösen shop 2-3%, kauf ich lieber vor Ort bei mm oder saturn  ) - aber dass die von 198 auf 165 gehen, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. 170, evlt. sogar 165 hätte ich sogar in Kauf genommen, erstens weil es dann sofort habe, aber auch weil man im Falle eines Falles nicht extra was einpacken und verschicken muss... 

aber die Werbung wird trotzdem bleiben 

Online gab es halt bei MM mit VDSL nur den 3370 für 149€ oder direkt nen 7390 für über 200€, beide kosteten im Laden auch genau so viel wie online. Da es online bei MM keinen anderen mit VDSL gab, hatte ich beim Kauf gar nicht auf den 7360 geachtet und ja wie gesagt rel. spontan gekauft... wenn ich vorher geschaut hätte, was es bei "meinem" MM gibt und dann hier gefragt hätte, dann wär es wohl sowieso drekt der 7360 geworden - aber macht ja nix, war ja im Grunde die gleiche "Arbeit": 1x hinfahren zum schauen, 1x erneut zum kaufen vs. 1x hin zum kaufen und nochmal 1x hin zum Tausch + Neukauf 

Morgen (bzw. heute, siehe Uhrzeit...) werd ich die Fritzbox dann mal in Betrieb nehmen.


----------

